# What is the best place to purchase Toro shear pins



## headrec (Dec 20, 2013)

I broke the rear shear pin on my Toro 1128 OXE and wanted to purchase a new few sets for the rear ones I broke as well as a well as ones for the front.

Also curious if it's fine to just use a regular nut and bolt setup. I've been looking online and they're pretty expensive due to shipping cost. Ideally I would just like to get 5 sets of the front and rear ones so I have some extras just in case something happens in the future.

**** random stuff hiding in the snow:icon-sadwave:


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

i would avoid using any regular nut and bolt......that could get very costly. you dont mention location so its hard to point you to a dealer or box store. i would however ,stick with genuine parts when ever possible.


----------



## headrec (Dec 20, 2013)

I live in Ogden, Utah.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* As far I know about those powermax snowblowers they use 5/16 by 2 inch grade 5 bolts. if there were those BLOODY sheer pins in there. someone must have switched them out.*


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

Yep.I was told by a Toro service technician that the reason why "the "shear pins" in my Toro 521 looked exactly like ordinary grade five bolts is because that's exactly what they are.Toro makes a big stink about their gearboxes being so strong that they don't need shear pins-they're just bolts to anchor the augers to the shaft.

Well,seeing as though I'm always sucking up boulders into my Toro,I use grade 2,to make sure they break quickly.And yet,I've only broken 2 of them since I've owned the blower.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*In the old school blowers and in the POWERSHIFTS you run ONLY grade 5 or stainless steels which is the same as grade5 in there.k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

I just checked and that's what I bought and installed-stainless steel,not grade 2.


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

If you have a local Ace, TrueValue, or DoItBest Hardware Store, they'll probably all have bins of generic shear pins of various sizes . . . . especially if you have enough snow in your area to justify their keeping them in stock.

Take one of your original pins along to match up the length, diameter . . . . and the *break points* (which is thought to be most important).

Maybe Lowes and HD have them too ?


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

Are the shear pins that look like regular bolts usually made of white metal? alittle softer then heat treated steel bolts.


-efisher-


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

e.fisher26 said:


> ". . . Are the shear pins that look like regular bolts usually made of white metal? . . ."


I have one of those in my hand right now; and it's attracted by a large magnet . . . . so it has some ferrous metal content.

It's unthreaded from the Head down about 1" and then threaded for about ½" to the end, so it looks somewhat like a Shoulder Bolt . . . . but it has grooves (the break points) immediately below the Head and another about an inch down from the Head, right where the threads begin.

But this one probably isn't representative of all of the variations available. Four(4) of these 1⅓" X 5/16) cost me $8.19 a couple of years ago.

If they were made of white metal (or aluminum), they'd have even less stamina and they'd be busting all over the place when dinky pieces of ice entered the scoop.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

those "break points" are important .


----------



## Blosumsno (Dec 7, 2016)

At my local HD the Powermax 724 has a sign on it that says "no shear pins" due to hardened auger gears and seems that the other models on the Toro site do as well.

On the site parts lookup for the 1128 OXE (2012 model) it simply says: Screw-HH 
https://www.torodealer.com/en-us/Pa...fMBY=&defaultTab=parts#toro-parts-lookup-tabs


----------



## headrec (Dec 20, 2013)

The bolt that was in there was a brass bolt. I'm not sure if that makes a difference.


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

headrec said:


> ". . . The bolt that was in there was a brass bolt . . ."


I'd check that one against a magnet, as I have several regular shear pins (held in by a spring clip) which are colorized steel that look yellow . . . . I think they just have a yellow colored zinc coating.

They're not brass (which WILL NOT respond to a magnet); but yours might be.


----------



## Blosumsno (Dec 7, 2016)

I agree with Vermont007, I think the gold color is the cadmium plating (or whatever) used as a rust proofing. 


I saw them on the machine at HD and that's what they look like, seems the parts diagram I linked above only calls it a hex head screw not a shear pin.


----------



## headrec (Dec 20, 2013)

Vermont007 said:


> I'd check that one against a magnet, as I have several regular shear pins (held in by a spring clip) which are colorized steel that look yellow . . . . I think they just have a yellow colored zinc coating.
> 
> They're not brass (which WILL NOT respond to a magnet); but yours might be.


You called it. A magnet grabbed onto it.

Is there a consensus on a bolt grade to buy? Is a shoulder bolt preferred or all threads?


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

headrec said:


> ". . . Is there a consensus on a bolt grade to buy? Is a shoulder bolt preferred or all threads? . . ."


I, for one, would stick to only considering Shear Pins, manufactured for this purpose; NOT bolts !


----------



## BrooklynDaddy (Apr 28, 2016)

Why no shear pins on a Toro 2 stage ?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

headrec said:


> The bolt that was in there was a brass bolt. I'm not sure if that makes a difference.


 That is not a brass bolt!!!!!!!!! TORO uses cadium plated bolts. so to answer your question it is a 5/16 by 2 inch long grade 5 bolt in there.


----------

